# VIDEO: shotgun vs. pumpkin = exploderization!



## An Evolving Ape (Aug 16, 2014)

Well, I'm sorry I didn't get a video clip of some SS vs. pumpkin action because it didn't work out (another time I will try again)... but here is some shotgun action... the pumpkins are set with a plastic bottles inflated to 80psi using Big Blast Target Inflators...


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Looks like some fun !


----------



## An Evolving Ape (Aug 16, 2014)

treefork said:


> Looks like some fun !


It was pretty cool. I had some bands snap on my slingshot and I didn't have spare so my fault i couldn't blow them up with my slung darts. I still want to blow some stuff up and get some video for people to check out. It's actually a bit of challenge to make these videos cinematic in a sense so that they don't illicit any feelings of apathy.  I've seen so many movies in the past year or so that were just not that good. I'm too much of a cynical ash hole to get really amped up for these action movies and comic book movies... I actually kind of like the last Xmen but even with that one I had to deal with a time travel plotline which I think has been done way too many times (Terminator, Back to The Future, Star Trek, blah blah blah). :blink:


----------

